# DVB-T allgemeine Fragen



## The real Aumi (2. August 2011)

hallo buffed user,

ich habe folgendes problem 

ich sehe fernseh über dvbt und wohne zur miete
mein vermieter lässt mir keine satelitenanlage einbauen 

begründung (löcher bohren, kabel am haus entlanglegen, leerroh einziehen, will er alles nicht)

und leider ist bei uns auch kein dsl 16000+ verfügbahr über das man fernsehen könnte

jetzt habe ich gelesen das dvbt und sat1 pro7 kabel1 und viele andere programme abgeschaltet werden

rtl ist schon abgeschaltet dazu gehört natürlich auch rtl2, vox, super rtl, ntv

2012 werden also noch mehr programme abgeschaltet 

jetzt sind meine fragen

mein vermieter meinte ich soll mir einen neuen dvbt reciever kaufen dann geht das alles und das auch noch über 2012 hinaus

1.stimmt denn das überhaupt denn im internet habe ich dazu nichts gefunden


2. was habe ich denn noch für möglichkeiten außer inernet tv


leute bitte helft mir ich brauche endlich mal wieder meine glotze und zwar nicht nur das 1. und das 2.


bitte nur sinnvolle antworten

danke euch allen mfg

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten (ich schreibe immer alles klein)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. August 2011)

also ich krieg hier in berlin mit meinem dvbt stick noch alles


----------



## MrBlaki (2. August 2011)

Ich frage mich grade viel mehr wieso bei dir Sender abgeschaltet werden? oO Meinst du das die Sender bei deinem Dvbt abgeschaltet werden? Wenn ja wo ist das Problem? Dvbt Reciever kosten nun wirklich nicht mehr viel.
Schonmal beim lokalen Kabel Anbieter nachgefragt? Die Leitungen für Kabel sind aus Glasfaser...da kannste bis zu 126k Leitungen bekommen. Hab ich auch gemacht, hab eine 50k Leitung, 126k waren mir mit 80€ im Monat zu teuer...^^ 

Ich habe auch Dvbt und wüsste nicht das Sender abgeschaltet werden, ich jedenfalls empfange noch jeden Sender.
Habe aber auch eine Aussenantene, weis nicht ob das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## The real Aumi (3. August 2011)

The schrieb:


> bitte nur sinnvolle antworten
> 
> danke euch allen mfg
> 
> wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten (ich schreibe immer alles klein)




soviel dazu ichbinnichtschuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MrBlaki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also das problem ist nicht die kostenfrage der reciever es geht nur darum das ich gehört habe das die anderen sender nach und nach auch abgeschaltet werden

rtl und die sender die dazugehören sind ja schon abegschaltet

jetzt sollen pro7 sat1 usw usw noch folgen

daher is das die frage ob es sich lohnt einen dvbt reciever zu kaufen oder ob das ganze sinnlos ist 

gelesen habe ich heute zb auch irgendwas mit dvbt2 ach ka ich komm garnimmer klar



BITTE NURNOCH SINNVOLLE ANTWORTEN DANKE


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

hmm ich empfange grade rtl über dvbt


----------



## The real Aumi (3. August 2011)

internet oder stick oder wie jetzt 

mit welchen reciever ..........

schade das man allen leuten imemr alles aus der nase ziehen muss


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. August 2011)

Ich weiß, dass das analoge TV-Signal über terrestrische (und Sat?) Ausstrahlung im Frühjahr 2012 abgeschalten wird. Digitale Signale und Kabelbetreiber sind davon ausgenommen.

Besteht bei dir die Möglichkeit über einen Kabelanschluss Fernsehen zu beziehen? Es ist ungewöhnlich, dass man gar keine Möglichkeit (Sat oder Kabel) zum Empfang in der Wohnung hat.


----------



## The real Aumi (3. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass das analoge TV-Signal über terrestrische (und Sat?) Ausstrahlung im Frühjahr 2012 abgeschalten wird. Digitale Signale und Kabelbetreiber sind davon ausgenommen.
> 
> Besteht bei dir die Möglichkeit über einen Kabelanschluss Fernsehen zu beziehen? Es ist ungewöhnlich, dass man gar keine Möglichkeit (Sat oder Kabel) zum Empfang in der Wohnung hat.




das ist mal ne antwort stimmt also über kabel da muss ich mal kabel deutschkland anklingeln also dvbt wäre mir schon lieber nur bleibt weiterhin die frage warum empfangen einige über dvbt rtl und über meine 3 reciever gehts ned
un d was passiert mit dvbt2 da hab ich auch was gelesen aber die rücken da auch ned raus was damit geschehen wird


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

ich hab hier ne kleine dvbt antenne stehen die am pc hängt - funtioniert wunderbar


----------



## Kerra (3. August 2011)

Kann es sein daß du eine Kombi-Reciever hast der analoge und digitale Signale empfangen kann und du bisher analog gesehen hast? Da die Reichweite von DVB-T begrenzt ist (~10km vom Sender) könnte das durchaus sein. Und dann könnte es sein dass immer mehr Sender verschwinden weil die Frequenzen für das neue Mobilfunknetz genutzt werden.


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2011)

das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## Kyrador (4. August 2011)

Also, hier kommen ein paar Dinge zusammen:

1) Kann dir der Vermieter verbieten, eine Sat-Schüssel aufzustellen?
Ja, das kann er. Zumindest, wenn dadurch Bohrungen in der Fassade o.ä. notwendig werden würden oder du dafür Platz benötigst, der nicht Teil deiner Mietsache ist (auf einem von dir angemieteten Balkon könntest du z.B. ohne Probleme eine Sat-Schüssel aufstellen). Eine Absage aufgrund ästhetischer Gründe muss man dagegen nicht hinnehmen, allerdings wäre ich da vorsichtig, man muss es sich ja nicht unbedingt mit dem Vermieter verscherzen.
Eine Ausnahme sind hierbei übrigens Familien mit Migrationshintergrund, hier muss der Vermieter eine Sat-Schüssel dulden, damit der Mieter die Möglichkeit hat, Heimatfernsehen zu empfangen.

2) Kanal X ist über DVT-B nicht mehr verfügbar.
Da muss man zwei Dinge unterscheiden: stellt der Sender die Verbreitung über DVB-T in einem bestimmten Empfangsbereich ein (wenn er das möchte, kann er das natürlich tun, niemand zwingt die Sender, ihr Programm auszustrahlen) oder ist es eine technische Problematik? Gegen ersteres kannst du nichts tun (du hast keinen rechtlichen Anspruch darauf, RTL zu empfangen) und zweiteres ist eine Sache des Vermieters, der die DVB-T-Antenne auf digital umrüsten lassen muss.
RTL ist z.B. in München problemlos über DVB-T empfangbar, in Nürnberg dagegen nicht (das ist ne längere Geschichte, Tatsache ist aber, dass RTL letztes Jahr von einem Sonderkündigungsrecht Gebrauch gemacht hat und daher in Nürnberg die Ausstrahlung eingestellt hat).

3) Dann wechsel ich zu Kabel-TV
Die Frage ist, ob in eurem Haus überhaupt Kabel verlegt ist. Bedenke: IM Haus. Bis zum Haus ist es Aufgabe von Kabel Deutschland (oder anderen Anbietern), die Leitung zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die Verkabelung innerhalb des Hauses ist dann Sache des Eigentümers. Wenn kein Kabel vom Hausübergabepunkt zu eurer Wohnung existiert, brauchst du über diese Möglichkeit gar nicht nachdenken. Da ihr DVB-T habt, ist davon auszugehen, dass der Vermieter in derlei Hinsicht keine Maßnahmen getroffen hat. Und wenn ihr unbedingt Kabel haben wollt, bräuchtet ihr wieder die Genehmigung vom Eigentümer, dass da was verlegt wird, ihr müsstest die Kosten selber tragen und wenn ihr auszieht, könnt ihr das nicht einfach wieder entfernen oder die Kosten einfordern...

4) Der Vermieter ist verpflichtet, mir die Möglichkeit zum Fernempfang zu garantieren.
Tut er ja auch, zur Grundausstattung gehört ein TV-Empfang. Allerdings reichen dafür die ersten drei Sender (ARD, ZDF, Dritte). Mehr brauchst du für den Informationsgewinn nicht. Damit reicht eine DVB-T-Antenne völlig aus.


Fazit: Wenn dir dein Vermieter das ganze nicht gestattet und du keinen Balkon hast, stehen die Chancen schlecht.


----------



## The real Aumi (4. August 2011)

Kyrador 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke dir für die antworten

ja ich wohne nur in nürnberg 

jetzt weiß ich mal bescheid was sache is

wusste auch ned das der standort (also nürnberg) wichtig is dachte jeder sender strahlt überall das selbe aus wenn ich einen kabel test mache steht da

bei ihnen ist kabelo nach einigen umbauten verfügbar 

lol naja ok danke damit sind meine fragen mal alle beantwortet

leider habe ich keinen balkon dann brauch ich nächstes jahr garkeinen fernseher mehr weil die sender ja immer mehr abgeschaltet werden

braucht wer nen nagelneuen flat den ich verkaufen würde 

danke nochmal an Kyrador 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sinnvollste antwort 

mfg cu all


----------



## Saalia (4. August 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> 1) Eine Ausnahme sind hierbei übrigens Familien mit Migrationshintergrund, hier muss der Vermieter eine Sat-Schüssel dulden, damit der Mieter die Möglichkeit hat, Heimatfernsehen zu empfangen.



sry für offtopic, aber das find ich irgendwie lustig


----------



## Kyrador (5. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> sry für offtopic, aber das find ich irgendwie lustig



Mag sein, dass es lustig klingt  ist aber eine Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes gewesen...

@Aumi:
Das find ich jetzt lustig  ich wohne nämlich auch in Nürnberg und hatte das gleiche Problem, als RTL die Ausstrahlung via DVB-T in unserer Region eingestellt hat. Kabel ging bei uns leider nicht, da - wie von mir geschrieben - innerhalb des Hauses keine Kabel zum Hausübergabepunkt verlegt waren. Unserem Vermieter war es aber egal, ob wir ne SAT-Schüssel aufstellen, solange es auf eigene Kosten passiert und vom Fachmann installiert wird.


----------



## The real Aumi (5. August 2011)

hehe wschön das wir nahe beinander wohnen

ich würde es ja auch vom fachmann machen lassen aber er will des ned

jetzt weiß ich ned was ich machen soll 
eigentlich bin ich wieder am anfang weil ich ned weiß wie das mit kabel gehen soll 

denn wenn ich eine prüfung bei kabeldeutschland durchführe dann kommt

an ihrem anschluss ist nach einigen kleinen umbauten kabel tv möglich

was soll denn der blödsinn


----------



## Saalia (5. August 2011)

gibt doch mittlerweile tv von diversen internet anbietern, vodafone und telekom


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. August 2011)

Frag deinen Vermieter, wie es mit dem Kabelanschluss steht.

Ist so ein Dose in deiner Wohnung schon vorhanden oder nicht?


----------



## Kyrador (5. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Frag deinen Vermieter, wie es mit dem Kabelanschluss steht.
> 
> Ist so ein Dose in deiner Wohnung schon vorhanden oder nicht?



Das lustige bei sowas ist, dass die Vermieter sich dann mit "Weiß ich nicht" versuchen, herauszureden. Einfach nachhaken, entschlossen und bestimmt. Du kannst ja nicht auf Verdacht Kabel bestellen und dann ist es im Haus nicht verlegt...
Eine Dose wird er zu 99% in der Wohnung haben, es ist aber die Frage, an was die angeschlossen ist. Wir haben z.B. auch ne Buchse, die aber mit der DVB-T-Antenne auf dem Dach verbunden ist. Da kommt kein Kabel-TV raus 

Solltest du Kabel-TV bestellen, mach das unbedingt per Internet. Hier hast du zumindest bei Kabel Deutschland ein 14tägiges Rücktrittsrecht ohne Angabe von Gründen... wenn du den Vertrag im Laden abschließt, entfällt der Punkt.


----------



## Kyrador (5. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> gibt doch mittlerweile tv von diversen internet anbietern, vodafone und telekom



Soweit ich sein erstes Post richtig verstanden habe, fehlt die Möglichkeit einer Internetanbindung mit ausreichend hoher Bandbreite. Allerdings sprach er nur von der Telekom... schau doch mal bei Vodafone nach, die haben ja mittlerweile auch TV per Internet, was ziemlich gut sein soll und Vodafone bietet teilweise höhere Bandbreiten an als die Telekom.


----------



## Saalia (5. August 2011)

also laut vodafone läuft vodafone tv schon ab einer bandbreite von ca 6000.

mein mitbewohner hat sich das gute stück zugelegt, bild is klasse, läuft zu 100% stabil und kostet grad mal nen 10er mehr im monat.

einzige nachteil, der reciever geht nur für einen tv, nen weiterer tv müsste via splitter und neuem reciever angebunden werden und würde das doppelte an leitung ziehen.

aber für einen fernseher im haus für den preis, wirklich ein top produkt


----------



## The real Aumi (5. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> gibt doch mittlerweile tv von diversen internet anbietern, vodafone und telekom


aber ned hier hier geht gerade mal 6k dsl wie oben geschrieben 

außerdem bin ich von vodavone weg weil ich mit denen nur scherereien hatte (handy und festnetz)

ich habe eine dose in jedem zimmer also im mom kommt da nur dvbt raus 

wegen kabel tv muss ich halt meinen vermieter fragen 

ach is doch alles scheiße


----------



## Doofkatze (17. August 2011)

Ich mische mich hier auch mal kurz ein.

Ich wohne im bergischen Land am Rande des Ruhrgebietes.

Ca. 200 Meter Luftlinie von unserem Haus entfernt endet der Kabelanschluss an einem Berg.

Leider ist bei mir auch nur DSL 786 empfangbar.

Wir haben Mieter, die das halbe Außengelände (auch dort, wo mal meine Satelitenantenne hing) mit Palisadenwänden versperrt haben und den Bereich unter der Antenne zum Katzenzwinger umfunktioniert haben. Da wir derzeit weitere Probleme mit diesen Mietern haben (sie aber aufgrund eines total beschissenen Mietvertrages (Erstvertrag von uns) nicht loswerden können und ihnen quasi einen Freifahrtschein gegeben haben), komme ich nicht an die Antenne.

Zu guter letzt gab es vor ca. 1 Jahr dann eine permanente Störung, weil irgendein Kabel der Antenne einen massiven Wackelkontakt hatte.

Ergo hatte ich ein halbes Jahr kein Fernsehen und mit meinem neuen LCD TV und soner kleinen Stehantenne fürs Wohnzimmer kann ich erst jetzt wieder fernsehen, zumindest so lange keine Person/kein Gegenstand vor meinem Fenster ist.

Ich habe nicht nur so schon recht beschissenen Empfang, sondern bekomme auch nur ganze 25 Kanäle (WDR natürlich mehrfach), außerdem fehlen einige "wichtige" Kanäle.

Was für einen Empfang habe ich? (ich hab da keine Ahnung von), ist das DVBT, bin ich damit 2012 quasi fernsehlos? Kann ich mit nur kleinen Hilfen da was dran ändern?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was für einen Empfang habe ich? (ich hab da keine Ahnung von), ist das DVBT, bin ich damit 2012 quasi fernsehlos? Kann ich mit nur kleinen Hilfen da was dran ändern?




ein paar mehr angaben davon wären gut, so kann man nur rätseln. 

was für ein ding ist das (name, bezeichnung), wo hängt es drannen, gibts ein zweitgerät.... einen receiver???


----------



## Doofkatze (17. August 2011)

kein receiver, nur fernsehen mit soner zimmerantenne


----------



## sympathisant (17. August 2011)

es gibt fernseher mit integriertem receiver. wie schon ein paar mal geschrieben. ein paar mehr angaben (also welcher fernseher: marke, typ, ...) würden evtl. helfen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. August 2011)

Wieso denktst du, dass du 2012 ohne Fernsehbild bist?

2012 wird die *analoge* Ausstrahlung via terrestrischen Signal und teilweise via Satellit abgeschalten.

Wenn man DVB-T hat, ist man davon überhaupt nicht betroffen.

Da du WDR mehrfach hast, wirst du schon einen DVB-T-Receiver haben.


----------

